# Tab & Finger Spacer



## Kungur (May 3, 2009)

Presently I use a Cavalier Tab with a spacer. I have started using a 'deep hook', per our coaches advice, and now the tab has become very uncomfortable. I have taken the cord out of the sleeve on the sting but still find it a problem. I was wondering if anyone shoots without the finger spacer?
I am also thinking of getting the K1 Perfect Tab. It seems that the "finger bands" might be more comfortable.
Any thoughts or advice?
Thanks


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

*thoughts*

Go to your local fabric supply and get yourself some 3/8 or 1/2" elastic bands, and thread it through your cavilier. Tie a knot or use the pull stop from your cav.

you might need to cut some small slots in the leather.

then take file and some sand paper to your finger spacer and shape it to fit your hand.

A lot cheaper than buying a new tab and it's custom to your hand. 

K1 or any other tab can be modifed to fit your hand better too.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Kunger - 

While I'd guess that a lot of people would take the finger spacer as a necessity, however you might have to customize it. Depending on the size of your hand and how deep a hook you're using, some trimming might be in order. I won't shoot without one, but mine don't look like they did when they left the factory. See which parts are causing problems and get rid of them. If you go to far, you can always get replacements.

Viper1 out.


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

dchan said:


> Go to your local fabric supply and get yourself some 3/8 or 1/2" elastic bands, and thread it through your cavilier. Tie a knot or use the pull stop from your cav.
> (snip)
> K1 or any other tab can be modifed to fit your hand better too.



+1


Making 3 finger loops out of elastic like this and replacing the finger spacer with a K1 spacer has saved my fingers. 

Our entire class of a dozen shooters has moved away from the original cavalier spacer to the other spacer style from various suppliers, and several have customized their spacers further.

Actually, if you feel like it, making one out of polished wood would probably work just fine.


----------



## Kungur (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. My wife will be pickng up the elastic banding and I will put the tab on my workbench and do some re-working.


----------



## faendryl (Aug 19, 2007)

Those Cavalier spacers are evil. Mine dug a hole into my finger until I wised up and started using Koban to wrap it, and I've seen it happen to several other people too. The advice given above is great, and I've found that the Angel balance control finger tab's spacer is pretty nice (it's softer, has rounded edges, and a curved shape that accommodates the fingers).


----------



## Sebastiaan (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello,

My advice; Soma Saker 1

Greetz Seb.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I guess I'm confused. Are you having issues with the spacer, or the finger loop?

I eventually switched from the "new" (Delrin?) Cavalier spacer to a home-made one stolen and adapted from the good 'ol "Kantpinch" tabs. It's the somewhat flat, brown spacer that actually fits through the Kantpinch tab. I cut off the part that fits through the tab, sand it flat, then drill two holes in it to accept wood screws. Then I fit it to the Cavalier tab with the two screws. The brown plastic spacer is very comfortable and easy to shape with a razorblade or sharp knife. 

I got this idea from seeing Ms. Park's tab in Athens. I was pretty sure then that I recognized the spacer on her Cavalier tab as being one of those old "Kantpinch" spacers. Sure enough, it works pretty darn well.

Never had an issue with the finger loop, but the elastic bands look comfy too. Just haven't tried them out.

John.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

This was what I did to my Cavalier spacers. Can't remember why I increased the thickness because it's been quite a few years since I last shot seriously but I liked it better as shown although I wasn't pinching anything.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

I shot one similar to the above, and one "stolen" from one of my old A&F Tabs. Everytime I would put any amount of practice in, I would get the biggest lump on the index side of my middle finger. I finally forgot about the need for a spacer, and have been happy since. No matter how much I tried to adjust, to alleviate the tension, which was causing the pressure, I never was able to diminish the discomfort, or the "lump".


----------



## Kungur (May 3, 2009)

I have sanded the spacer down and that has helped. My next step is to replace the cord with elastic banding. I think this will eliminate the binding/rubbing problem.
I guess I just have "sensitive" hands!!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Spacer? What is a spacer for?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Here's what I use. And yes Vittorio, we know, we know...  ha, ha. 

So proud of that son of yours. I bet he wins the whole thing this week.

John.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

I've found that elastic cord isn't that suitable because we may have a tendency to have it too tight especially if you use one that's on the thin side and rather stretchy so you'll need to have it tighter than necessary to give yourself a self of confidence in its ability to hold and stay on our fingers.

ps. Sorry about the long sentence.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

I prefer the K1 spacer and then elastic banding...the K1 spacer will rub against the original cord that comes with the Cav and leaves a blister, which develops into an uncomfortable callus. The banding alleviates the issue.

John, I'm not familiar with that type of spacer, is it custom?


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I keep a roll of bandage tape on my quiver and tape my finger where the spacer rides before shooting.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Somebody help me out...why do you want the spacer? What does it give you that shooting without it doesn't?

I use the Cavalier Elite tab. I tried shooting with the spacer in it when I first started trying Oly style...it was killing me, tearing up both my index and middle fingers. I went to work on it with a file and made it better, but still not what I would call "good", so I took it off...

I never really noticed an effect in my shooting, but this was early on in my recurve experiment so it may be that it was lost in all the other stuff I was working on...So somebody convince me why I should put it back in...


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

psargeant said:


> ...So somebody convince me why I should put it back in...


IMHO, *IF* you don't squeeze the nock and *IF* you are consistant on the placement of your fingers above & below the nock, then you don't really need a finger spacer. - John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I prefer the K1 spacer and then elastic banding...the K1 spacer will rub against the original cord that comes with the Cav and leaves a blister, which develops into an uncomfortable callus. The banding alleviates the issue.
> 
> John, I'm not familiar with that type of spacer, is it custom?


Dakota, yes, it's something I've made myself. But it's not hard to make at all.

It's an idea I got after seeing Ms. Park's tab in Athens and it appeared to me at the time that this was the spacer she was using. Not sure if that's the case or not, but I've always liked these flat brown plastic finger spacers from the old "Kantpinch" tabs. I've used them for decades with my traditional bows and they are very, very comfortable and easy to customize.

The standard Kantpinch tab spacer has a little "nub" on it that pokes through the layers of the tab to keep it in place. I just took a sharp razor and cut that off flush, then drilled two small holes in it to accept the wood screws. I've probably done 4 or 5 of these now, and it never takes me more than a minute or two total. And then you can shape the brown plastic spacer with a sharp knife or razor if you get a rub. Simple stuff. 

John.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

jhinaz said:


> IMHO, *IF* you don't squeeze the nock and *IF* you are consistant on the placement of your fingers above & below the nock, then you don't really need a finger spacer. - John


The main part of this is how much tension does it take in your hand to accomplish this. If our goal is to have relaxed fingers (for a cleaner release) the less tension we have in our hand the better. The advantage of a properly fitted finger spacer is it will hold your fingers apart just enough so you don't pinch the nock without you having to hold any tension in your fingers to keep them from sliding into into that "V" being created by you pulling the string back.

Not saying it can't be done well. I just find it easier. Easier to repeat, easier to teach, Easier and cleaner release (for me)

Properly fitted means working at it.. grind, cut, sand, file, pad, etc.. What ever it takes to make it fit YOUR hand. Don't be afraid to work on your tab. If it doesn't feel right, you will do something in your shooting to adjust for it and most likely that something is not going to help your shooting.


----------

